# hi my name is vince and new to the site



## vince (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi everyone just got a grigia club coffee machine


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello vince welcome to the forum , I may have to google your machine as I have no idea what it looks like ,

enjoy your time on the forum lots of friendly people here


----------



## mrSpoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Post a photo of your machine, pictures are worth many words!


----------

